# madrasah = μεντρεσές



## Alexandra (Jul 20, 2008)

Τι άρθρο προτιμάμε; Το μαντράσα ή η μαντράσα όπως το γράφουν οι περισσότεροι;
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madrasah


----------



## Count Baltar (Jul 20, 2008)

Συγγνώμη, στα ελληνικά μεντρεσέ δεν το λέμε; Αρσενικού γένους; http://http://www.google.gr/search?hl=el&q=%CE%BC%CE%B5%CE%BD%CF%84%CF%81%CE%B5%CF%83%CE%AD%CF%82&meta=


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 20, 2008)

Δεν ξέρω. Περισσότερα ευρήματα έχει το "μαντράσα".
Μάλλον πρέπει να μας πει κάποιος πώς προφέρεται στα Αραβικά.


----------



## Count Baltar (Jul 20, 2008)

Άσε τα ευρήματα και δες τον Τριανταφυλλίδη

μεντρεσές ο [mendresés] O13 : μουσουλμανικό ιεροδιδασκαλείο. [τουρκ. medrese -ς]


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 20, 2008)

Γιατί Τούρκικα και όχι Αραβικά; Στην ταινία μου μιλάει για το Ιράκ. Και η λέξη απ' ό,τι φαίνεται είναι αραβική.


----------



## Count Baltar (Jul 20, 2008)

Αλεξάνδρα, αυτό που ζητάς στα ελληνικά λεξικά είναι καταγεγραμμένο ως "μεντρεσές". Ως μεντρεσέ το ήξερα, και μεντρεσέ αν ακούσω θα καταλάβω "μουσουλμανικό ιεροδιδασκαλείο". Αν δω μαντράσα ή ό,τι άλλο, θα θεωρήσω απλώς ότι ο μεταφραστής δεν ξέρει τι του γίνεται. Και δεν είναι ούτε η πρώτη ούτε η τελευταία λέξη που πέρασε από τα αραβικά στα τουρκικά κι απο κει στα ελληνικά.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 20, 2008)

> ...θα θεωρήσω απλώς ότι ο μεταφραστής δεν ξέρει τι του γίνεται.


Ναι, ξέρω, αν επιχειρήσουμε να πούμε κάτι διαφορετικά από το καθιερωμένο, αλλά εξίσου ή και πιο σωστά, μπορεί να μας θεωρήσουν άσχετους.


----------



## Count Baltar (Jul 20, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Ναι, ξέρω, αν επιχειρήσουμε να πούμε κάτι διαφορετικά από το καθιερωμένο, αλλά εξίσου ή και πιο σωστά, μπορεί να μας θεωρήσουν άσχετους.



Οκ, συγγνώμη (δημοσίως) αν θεώρησες το ποστ προσβλητικό, αλλά ελπίζω να κατάλαβες τι εννοώ. Ελπίζω. 

Έχουμε λέξη παγιωμένη και καταγεγραμμένη στα ελληνικά λεξικά από τη μία, και κάτι άλλο από την άλλη. Η μία είναι ελληνοποιημένη, η άλλη όχι.


----------



## sarant (Jul 20, 2008)

Κι εγώ συμφωνώ με τον συνονόματο. Προσοχή, εδώ δεν είναι θέμα "λάθους" που έχει καθιερωθεί. Υπάρχουν και στην Ελλάδα μεντρεσέδες και υπήρξαν πολύ περισσότεροι, εφόσον υπάρχουν μουσουλμάνοι και υπήρξαν πολύ περισσότεροι. Αν δεν πρόκειται να διαφοροποιήσεις τη σημασία (όπως κάνουν μερικοί που θεωρούν πως άλλο η φάτουα και άλλο ο φετφάς) είναι λάθος να βάλεις μαντράσα, πολύ περισσότερο που δεν ξέρεις και τι γένος να το βάλεις.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 20, 2008)

OK, ευχαριστώ και τους δυο σας.


----------



## nickel (Jul 20, 2008)

Όπως είπαν (και ελάλησαν) οι προλαλήσαντες, περσικές & αραβικές λέξεις που έχουμε εμείς από τα τουρκικά, όπως και οι Τούρκοι έτσι κι εμείς τις κρατάμε εκεί που βρίσκονται (εξελληνισμένες ενίοτε), αδιαφορώντας πώς είναι στα αραβικά, τα περσικά ή τα αγγλικά.

Στον φετφά, να προσθέσω: ραμαζάνι (αγγλικά Ramadan), παζάρι (bazaar), καδής ή κατής (qadi ή cadi), βακούφι(ο) (waqf), βιλαέτι (vilayet, wilayah), μιναρές (minaret), μουλάς (mullah). Όπως και οι Άγγλοι λένε effendi κι ας είναι από τον _αφέντη < αυθέντη_.


----------



## jmanveda (Jul 20, 2008)

Ας μου επιτραπεί μια μικρή παρέμβαση. παρ' ότι το θέμα μάλλον έκλεισε.

1. madrasah, μαντράσα -- επιβεβαιώνω ότι η προφορά είναι η σωστή -- είναι απλώς η αραβική λέξη για σχολείο, που στην Τουρκική πολιτογραφήθηκε ως "μεντρεσές" και θα είναι σίγουρα έτσι κατανοητός σε κάποιον υπότιτλο. Αλλά, σε κανονική επιστημονική μετάφραση μάλλον θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιηθεί ο κανονικός όρος. 

2. Ως προς το θέμα του γένους, υπάρχει μια προσέγγιση που ορίζει ότι βάζουμε το γένος που ταιριάζει στην εκάστοτε τελική γλώσσα, αγνοώντας το γένος που έχει η λέξη στη αρχική γλώσσα.

Δηλ. στην περίπτωση του madrassa θα βάλουμε "η" ή "το" ανάλογα με τα συμφραζόμενα.

Υπάρχουν κάποιοι που επιμένουν να εφαρμόζουν το γένος της αρχικής γλώσσας με τραγελαφικά μερικές φορές αποτελέσματα.

Π.χ. η σανσκριτική λέξη "γιόγκα" που σημαίνει "ένωση" και "τα μέσα που οδηγούν σε αυτήν".

Στη Σανσκριτική, η λέξη είναι αρσενικού γένους και ως εκ τούτου μερικές φορές διαβάζουμε σε κάποιες μεταφράσεις "ο γιόγκα" ενώ αρμόζει να είναι "η γιόγκα".

Η προσέγγιση που θέλει να βάζουμε το γένος που ταιριάζει στην έννοια της γλώσσας στην οποία μεταφράζουμε επίσης προτείνει το ουδέτερο για τις λέξεις που δεν έχουν ακριβή αντιστοιχία στην γλώσσα στην οποία μεταφράζουμε.

Αυτό λίγο-πού ήδη εφαρμόζεται για τις γνωστές γλώσσες: π.χ. la maison = το σπίτι κ.λπ. κ.λπ.

Αυτά.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 20, 2008)

nickel said:


> Όπως είπαν (και ελάλησαν) οι προλαλήσαντες, περσικές & αραβικές λέξεις που έχουμε εμείς από τα τουρκικά, όπως και οι Τούρκοι έτσι κι εμείς τις κρατάμε εκεί που βρίσκονται (εξελληνισμένες ενίοτε), αδιαφορώντας πώς είναι στα αραβικά, τα περσικά ή τα αγγλικά.





Count Baltar said:


> Έχουμε λέξη παγιωμένη και καταγεγραμμένη στα ελληνικά λεξικά από τη μία, και κάτι άλλο από την άλλη. Η μία είναι ελληνοποιημένη, η άλλη όχι.



Να προσθέσω στα προλεγόμενα ότι στα ελληνικά υπάρχουν δεκάδες αραβικές λέξεις (χαρέμι, χαράμι, χαλάλι, μπακάλης κτλ κτλ) που έχουν περάσει στη γλώσσα μέσω των τουρκικών και που πλέον έχουν παγιωθεί και μας είναι οικείες, ως εκ τούτου συμφωνώ κι εγώ ότι παρόλο που η προφορά τους είναι διαφορετική στα αραβικά, δε θα πρέπει να τις αλλάζουμε.


----------



## Earion (May 4, 2010)

Sarant, ποιοι είναι αυτοί που λένε ότι άλλο "φετφάς" και άλλο "φάτουα" και τι εννοούν;


----------



## jmanveda (May 4, 2010)

Η αραβική λέξη madrasa προφέρεται μαdράσα και σημαίνει "σχολή, σχολείο" και όχι απαραιτήτως "ιερατική σχολή".

Αν στην ταινία η λέξη αναφέρεται σε ιερατική σχολή που βγάζει μουλλάδες τότε φυσικά ο ελληνικός υπότιτλος θα πρέπει να λέει "το/ο μεντρεσέ-ς".


----------



## Marinos (May 4, 2010)

Earion said:


> Sarant, ποιοι είναι αυτοί που λένε ότι άλλο "φετφάς" και άλλο "φάτουα" και τι εννοούν;


Κι εγώ αναρωτιέμαι...


----------



## Palavra (May 4, 2010)

jmanveda said:


> Αν στην ταινία η λέξη αναφέρεται σε ιερατική σχολή που βγάζει μουλλάδες τότε φυσικά ο ελληνικός υπότιτλος θα πρέπει να λέει "το/ο μεντρεσέ-ς".


Μία παρατήρηση: στα ελληνικά η λέξη έχει παγιωθεί στο αρσενικό γένος.


----------



## sarant (May 4, 2010)

Ποιοι είναι αυτοί δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς γιατί το ποστ είναι παλιό, αλλά εννοώ ότι κάποιος μπορεί να χρησιμοποιεί μεταφορικά τη λέξη "φετφάς" εννοώντας αυθαίρετες λίγο-πολύ ή αυταρχικές εγκύκλιες (αμέσως μόλις ανέλαβε προϊστάμενος, έβγαλε φετφά και έκοψε τις υπερωρίες) και ο ίδιος να λέει για τη φάτουα κατά του Ράσντι.


----------



## Marinos (May 4, 2010)

Α ναι, σωστά -αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει (θα έλεγα) ότι πρέπει να αντικαταστήσουμε τη (νομική, ας το πω έτσι) λέξη _φετβάς_ με τη _φάτουα_.
(τώρα τόδα ότι το ποστ είναι προπέρσινο...)


----------



## Earion (May 6, 2010)

Δηλαδή σώνει και καλά να διαχωρίσουμε ότι άλλο η κυριολεξία και άλλο η μεταφορική χρήση. Αλλά τότε ακυρώνουμε την ίδια την ύπαρξη της μεταφοράς. Σε τι μας χρησιμεύει η μεταφορά, αν δεν μπορούμε να τη χρησιμοποιήσουμε; Μήπως να καταργήσουμε όλες τις μεταφορές;

(Δεν εννοούσα ποιοι είναι ονομαστικά οι επιχειρηματολογούντες)


----------



## Earion (May 14, 2010)

Αμ το 'πα εγώ, δεν το 'πα; Το είχα δει το κακό όνειρο. Με τις εξυπνάδες από δω κι από κει ρίχτηκε στα Τάρταρα η ελληνική λέξη "φετφάς" και τώρα ξεμυτίζουν τα τερατάκια.
Σε πολύ καλό κατά τα άλλα άρθρο στην Athens Voice (που κάνει κεντρικό αφιέρωμα στην πολιτική βία των ημερών) διαβάζω:
...το γνωστό μαρξιστικό-λενινιστικό Fetfah ήταν ένα καλαμπούρι στους επικριτές του λενινισμού​Δεν ήξερε τον (αρσενικό) φετφά, δεν του έκανε ούτε η (θηλυκή) φάτουα; Του φάνηκε πιο "έτσι" να είναι αγγλόφωνο; Κοτσάρισε και την κατάληξη --ah, γιατί μάλλον θα υπέθεσε ότι κατά το Refah θα γράφεται και ο φετφάς; Ποιος ξέρει ...


----------



## nickel (May 14, 2010)

Είναι πάντως αυτό το *_Fetfah_ αριστούργημα λαβυρινθώδους σκέψεως! Γλωσσικής αλλά και πολιτικής: τι δουλειά έχει ο φετφάς με το λενινιστικό μπρος-πίσω; Ούτε στον χειρότερο εφιάλτη σου.


----------



## Isiliel (Jun 2, 2010)

jmanveda said:


> Η αραβική λέξη madrasa προφέρεται μαdράσα και σημαίνει "σχολή, σχολείο" και όχι απαραιτήτως "ιερατική σχολή".
> 
> Αν στην ταινία η λέξη αναφέρεται σε ιερατική σχολή που βγάζει μουλλάδες τότε φυσικά ο ελληνικός υπότιτλος θα πρέπει να λέει "το/ο μεντρεσέ-ς".



Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα η συζήτησή σας για μένα που τώρα μεταφράζω την ομιλία της Sharmeen Obaid Chinoy (Στα ελληνικά το βρήκα: Σαρμίν Ομπάιντ-Τσινόι, πώς σας φαίνεται; ) από το TED, για τα σχολεία των Ταλιμπάν, στα οποία εκπαιδεύουν βομβιστές αυτοκτονίας. 

Προτίμησα τον μεντρεσέ, αφού στην εκπαίδευση περιλαμβάνεται εκτός από τη χρήση όπλων, η διαστρεβλωμένη έστω, διδασκαλία του Κορανίου. 
Μέσα σε αγκύλη έχω σημειώσει πως ο μεντρεσές είναι το μουσουλμανικό ιεροδιδασκαλείο.
Είναι λέτε αναγκαία ή να την αφαιρέσω; Επίσης μήπως στην περίπτωση αυτή ταιριάζει καλύτερα να γράψω "σχολείο";


----------



## Palavra (Jun 2, 2010)

Κατά τη γνώμη μου δε χρειάζεται η αγκύλη. Σου τρώει χώρο. Επίσης, όσο κάποιος αγγλόφωνος δε γνωρίζει την αγγλική λέξη, άλλο τόσο δε γνωρίζει ο ελληνόφωνος την ελληνική.

Και μια σημείωση ως προς το νόημα του όρου στα αραβικά: έχω την αίσθηση ότι ναι μεν η λέξη σημαίνει οποιοδήποτε σχολείο, στα αγγλικά όμως χρησιμοποιείται για να δηλώσει το συγκεκριμένο είδος σχολείου, ειδάλλως ο αγγλόφωνος χρήστης της θα έλεγε school.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 2, 2010)

Συμφωνώ με την Palavra ότι στους υποτίτλους δεν έχουν θέση τέτοιες μακροσκελείς επεξηγήσεις, και ο κυριότερος λόγος είναι ότι δεν προλαβαίνει να διαβάσει ο θεατής τόσο μεγάλες προτάσεις. Πρέπει να λάβουμε υπόψη μας πρώτα τη διάρκεια του υποτίτλου και μετά όλα τα άλλα.


----------



## nickel (Jun 2, 2010)

Δύο φορές αναφέρεται η λέξη, στην αρχή:

I made contact with a child from Swat who studied in a madrassa like this. Hazrat Ali is from a poor farming family in Swat. He joined the Taliban a year ago, when he was 13.
How do the Taliban in your area get people to join them?
Hazrat Ali: They first call us to the mosque and preach to us. Then they take us to a madrassa and teach us things from the Koran.

Νομίζω ότι το περικείμενο δεν θα αφήσει με απορία τους θεατές, που στο διαδίκτυο έχουν πάντοτε την πολυτέλεια να κάνουν σύντομη παύση και να ψάξουν ό,τι θέλουν. Όπως άλλωστε έκανα εγώ για να βρω πού στο καλό είναι αυτό το Σουάτ.


----------



## Isiliel (Jun 2, 2010)

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους! Κι εγώ είμαι της άποψης ότι πρέπει να φύγει, αλλά δεν βλάπτει να το επιβεβαιώσω με ανθρώπους που ξέρουν πέντε πράγματα παραπάνω.


----------



## Earion (Jul 13, 2010)

*madrasah = μεντρεσές, fatwa = φετφάς, mastaba/mastabah = μασταμπάς*

Σε ντοκιμαντέρ που έδειξε η ΕΡΤ3 για την ταφική αρχιτεκτονική στην Αίγυπτο των φαραώ πριν λίγες μέρες επανερχόταν ο όρος mastaba/mastabah που η μετάφραση τον απέδιδε ολοκάθαρα και ανυποψίαστα «μαστάμπα» (θηλυκό). Όποιος έκανε τη μετάφραση σίγουρα δεν έχει κάνει διακοπές στην Κρήτη και δεν άκουσε για το προάστειο του Κάστρου τον Μασταμπά (αρσενικό). Ό,τι και να λέει η Βικιπαίδεια, μη δίνετε σημασία: ο μασταμπάς, του μασταμπά. Βρίσκω μάλιστα ότι υπάρχει ομώνυμο χωριό, Μασταμπάς, και στο Ρέθυμνο. 

Άλλη μια λέξη αραβικής προέλευσης. Τώρα που μαζεύονται, δεν θα 'ταν σκόπιμο να τις συγκεντρώσουμε όλες σε ένα νήμα "αραβικές λέξεις στην νέα ελληνική γλώσσα", όπως κάνουμε με τις γαλλικές;


----------



## nickel (Jul 13, 2010)

Καλημέρα. Πρώτα απ' όλα, να πω ότι θύμωσα (όχι ως Ηρακλειώτης) που δεν βρήκα τον μασταμπά στα λεξικά· πίστευα ότι ήταν διαδεδομένος όρος με τη σημασία του μνημείου. Ούτε το ΠαπΛεξ δεν τον έχει· έπρεπε να φτάσω στην εγκυκλοπαίδεια. Το 'χει σωστά: «ο μασταμπάς».

*μασταμπάς* (αραβ. mistaba = θρανίο - εξέδρα), ο (αρχ.)· νεκρικά μνημεία τών αξιωματούχων τού Αρχαίου Βασιλείου τής Αιγύπτου, τραπεζοειδούς σχήματος, κτισμένα κατά ομάδες γύρω από τη βασιλική πυραμίδα. Ο μασταμπάς αποτελείται από δύο μέρη: το υπέργειο και το υπόγειο. Η ανωδομή είναι ένα είδος ορθογώνιου επιχώματος με τον μεγάλο άξονα προσανατολισμένο από Βορρά προς Νότο, τού οποίου οι πέτρινοι εξωτερικοί τοίχοι κρύβουν μια μάζα από κοινά υλικά. Στον ανατολικό τοίχο ανοίγεται ένας μικρός ναός, διακοσμημένος με ανάγλυφα σκηνών από την καθημερινή ζωή, που συμπληρώνονται από δυσερμήνευτα ιερογλυφικά κείμενα. Στον μικρό ναό τού μασταμπά οι ζωντανοί, σε ορισμένες ημερομηνίες, απέδιδαν λατρεία στον νεκρό. Το υπόγειο μέρος τού μασταμπά περιλαμβάνει ένα κάθετο φρέαρ, που καταλήγει σε έναν υπόγειο νεκρικό θάλαμο, σκαμμένο στον βράχο (πολλές φορές σε βάθος μέχρι 20 μέτρα), όπου εναπέθεταν τη σαρκοφάγο και τη νεκρική επίπλωση.​






_*Από τον mastaba της Wikipedia*_​


Earion said:


> Άλλη μια λέξη αραβικής προέλευσης. Τώρα που μαζεύονται, δεν θα 'ταν σκόπιμο να τις συγκεντρώσουμε όλες σε ένα νήμα "αραβικές λέξεις στην νέα ελληνική γλώσσα", όπως κάνουμε με τις γαλλικές;



Ναι, λέω να το ξεκινήσω κάποια στιγμή, αλλά για τους βιαστικούς και ορεξάτους, ορίστε 318 εγγραφές για ξεκαθάρισμα:
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekL...yllides/search.html?lq=αραβ.&loptall=true&dq=
Τους _μασταμπάδες_ να δω πού θα μαζέψουμε. Ίσως να συμπληρώσουμε από τα αγγλικά, αλλά ούτε εκεί έχει τον _mastaba_.


----------



## Marinos (Jul 13, 2010)

Στο Ρέθυμνο, πέρα από το χωριό, υπάρχει και γειτονιά· ψηλά στην ανηφόρα, όπως και στο Ηράκλειο νομίζω.


----------



## jmanveda (Jul 13, 2010)

Στη Αίγυπτο το προφέρουν μάσταμπα--προκειται για χτιστό πάγκο έξω από σπίτι ή μαγαζί όπου κάθονται οι πελάτες.

Στο Wikidictionary διαβάζουμε

# A wide stone bench built into the wall of a house, shop etc. in the Middle East.  [quotations ▲]

* 1855, Sir Richard Burton, Personal Narrative of a Pilgrimage to Al-Madinah & Meccah, Dover 1963, p. 68:

A wooden shutter which closes down at night-time, and by day two palm-stick stools intensely dirty and full of fleas, occupying the place of the Mastabah or earthern bench, which accomodated purchasers, complete the furniture of my preceptor's establishment.


----------



## Earion (Oct 13, 2010)

Ζήτω και του *Φετφατζίδη*!


----------



## Zazula (Jul 4, 2016)

Με αφορμή το ραμαζάνι, σχετικές λέξεις στην ελληνική: http://agonaskritis.gr/το-ραμαζάνι-στην-πόλη/


----------

